

99Dresses Emerges as Hottest Startup at Y Combinator Winter 2012 - kunle
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/99dresses-emerges-as-hottest-startup-at-ycombinator-winter-2012-2012-03-28

======
Alex3917
Intuitively this has seemed like a good idea to me for a while, but whenever
I've pitched it to women they've always hated it. I think it's telling that
the two people they mention loving the idea are both men. Not saying it's a
bad idea, but I don't think Scoble's opinion is a valid predictor of success
either.

There are actually three or four different versions of this idea on the list
of 999 business ideas here:

<http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/02/999ideas.html>

This was my version:

"Pandora for clothes. A service that drops off a different set of clothes for
you to wear on whatever days you want each week. (E.g. only on Friday and
Saturday.) It shows you a complete wardrobe on the website, and if you don't
like it then you get to veto it. You get up to three vetos each day, and if
you veto three wardrobes then you automatically get the fourth. Then the
clothes get delivered to your apartment. You have the option to buy the outfit
at the end of the day, but if you don't buy it that day then you never get the
option to buy it again."

